# What does it mean when your monitor flashes red?



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2016)

Do I have a major problem?


----------



## Stasha_Sz (Nov 5, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Do I have a major problem?


Yes, you have been hacked by the Russians.

Seriously, is it a flat screen or tube type? Does it eventually return to normal on its own or do you have to restart it? Does it flash only on the internet or does it flash offline as well? Have you recently done any updates to the programming?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 5, 2016)

It means the NSA is on to you.


----------



## defcon4 (Nov 5, 2016)

The total meltdown of the left over heats the internetz. You need to install asbestos shield on your modem, don't worry if it is carcinogen or not, in California everything is known to be carcinogen anyway.


----------



## Alex. (Nov 5, 2016)

is this it?


First: Check your connections


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2016)

Stasha_Sz said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have a major problem?
> ...


lol, I have a flat screen.  It returns to normal on it''s own.  I think it is on the internet only.  I tried to do an adobe update, but it failed.  Thank you for responding.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> It means the NSA is on to you.


Hate when that happens!


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 5, 2016)

Jackson said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > It means the NSA is on to you.
> ...


Never had that particular problem.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Thank you anyway.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 5, 2016)

Jackson said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


It's an entertainment board. 

If you want answers, go to infowars


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Jackson said:


> Do I have a major problem?


Contact the Catholics, get an exorcist.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have a major problem?
> ...


Like alex said, check your connections, your cable (HDMI?) may have come loose.
Also is it just red or does it also flash to green and blue?  Does it flicker occasionally?
Flashing red green and blue means you have to do a factory reset (using the control buttons), flickering means a loose connection.


----------



## waltky (Jan 1, 2017)

You've prob'ly picked up a virus, worm or trojan...

... they were common back in the early days of vx'ing...

... may be cycling back again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2017)

Alex. said:


> is this it?
> 
> 
> First: Check your connections


I see the problem, it's a Dell brand...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 1, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Do I have a major problem?


You may have had McAfee anti virus and now it is biting you back.

They force you to renew or else their own Trojan horse virus kicks in.

Take the computer to Geek Squad at Best Buy Inc and they can fix it for you with a utility insert and an anti virus program.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have a major problem?
> ...


Fokk you Ringel05 you heathen Protestant !!!

Wash your mouth out with soap and shut it or I will send the Vatican Police after you.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > is this it?
> ...


Used to be a good brand, they have sucked for a very long time.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 1, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


I had a Dell in 1997, it was okay then...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yea had one back in early 2000's...noisy as hell but it got the job done...now I have an ASUS for games and Lenovo for business


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I was raised Roman Catholic........


----------



## The Great Goose (Jan 1, 2017)

It means the implant in your head is going to explode because you went to the dark recesses of the internet.


----------



## Kat (Jan 1, 2017)

I used to build my computers, then it got cheaper to buy them. I used to never like Dell, but that is what I am using now, both my desktop, and laptop, and they are both doing fantastic. So, I totally disagree that Dell is bad. My husband uses an Asus, and it it no better than my Dell at all.
I have found most people have complaints with Lenovo, and many end up having to return or replace them. I think you can get good or bad from any brand.

Wondering why you can't update Flash. I just got an update for it on my computer when I got up today.

I hope you figure out your problem sooner than later! Good luck.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jan 2, 2017)

Before you do anything about your monitor, go to the eye doctor and get your eyes checked.  Monitor might be just fine.  Your eyes may be fucked up!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Bull shit but everybody's entitled to their opinion no matter how wrong it is.


----------



## Alex. (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Easy cowgurl, that was my experience. Now I have a squirrel or two and a couple of coconuts  do my USMB typing


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Dell and HP basically are tied for the largest market share which means in real numbers more Dells and HPs will have problems yet percentage wise the problems are pretty much equally distributed among all brands.  It's just a simple matter of mathematics like why is Windows more subject to virus attacks........  That would be a duh moment........  Has everything to do with market share.  
I've been lucky, never had any problems with Dells, HPs or Lenovos, had a Gateway that was a piece of junk but that doesn't mean all Gateways are/were bad.  Like Kat I build my own desktops plus I've built for others and I've had components go bad, doesn't mean my builds are junk.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They are ok for office and general use...yet for gaming purposes, I don't buy them...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


That what my builds are for.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Mine also...I am fortunate in having a computer parts store handy that is cheaper than many retail outlet sources...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I know all this...you are my computer guru....are you looking for a date?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


----------



## Alex. (Jan 2, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks I skipped that class the first time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 2, 2017)

Alex. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


The teacher taught that in the basic computer class.  She was making extra money on the side........


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Yep, couldn't say what brand my home computer is. Asus Hero Mobo, Intel I7, Crucial DDR4, various drives/SSD's, Nvidia GPU (980 Ti), Corsair liquid cooling, Logitech 510 mouse, G15 Keyboard, etc.


----------

